# Peacock bass help



## Collin (Apr 9, 2017)

just moved to south Miami and would really like to get on some peacocks. Not looking for anyone's honey holes just a general starting point. Would really like to get some on a spinner first. Also if anyone could recommend flies for them I'm new to fly fishing so any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

Collin said:


> just moved to south Miami and would really like to get on some peacocks. Not looking for anyone's honey holes just a general starting point. Would really like to get some on a spinner first. Also if anyone could recommend flies for them I'm new to fly fishing so any advice would be greatly appreciated


Any of the canals hold them,and any lakes that connect to the canal system.Peacocks are hot weather fish-I've had better luck from 10 o'clock and later,on spinner I favor bright colors lures-orange/green,red/yellow-they tend to prey on other cichlids, hence the brighter colors.Good luck


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

For sure most any canal or lake West of US1 likely holds Peacock Bass.
Find any spot you can legally park, grab your rod 3000/4000 size spinner with 8# line (10# braid is good), a good search bait is Rapala X-rap in gold/black (my fav)... cast it and work it quickly jerk and twitch... a few cast along the banks or near any pipe and you'll quickly find them.
For a fly, hit up the Fly shop near Kendall/Us1 and see if you can get hold of a BFW world famous Anvil.

If you live in an apartment complex or any development there is most likely retention ponds or canals.... walk out back and start casting.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

It is actually not hard at all. A warm bright day on most any canals in dade and browards. If you have a boat, blue lagoon near airport is a good starting point. Personally my favorite method was walking the elevated banks along the canals. They were easy to spot. Ah, I miss those quick afternoon trips with my flyrod and dog catching those things.


----------



## Collin (Apr 9, 2017)

Dawhoo said:


> It is actually not hard at all. A warm bright day on most any canals in dade and browards. If you have a boat, blue lagoon near airport is a good starting point. Personally my favorite method was walking the elevated banks along the canals. They were easy to spot. Ah, I miss those quick afternoon trips with my flyrod and dog catching those things.


I don't have a boat right now but could I access the canals around the airport by foot


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Not that much foot access around the airport lakes, but with a little Google Earth recon.. you can find a areas by the canal the leads out SW from 57th ave...

If you are South, recon Kendall Hammocks, and also there is a park E of US1 on 152st that you can park and walk, recon the canal behind the Falls shopping center as well.
Just fire up GE and start looking fomr where your staying... its all the same park, cast, run.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

I would say for fly to start with bright clousers, or small schminnows.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I want to catch Peacock Bass so bad. I wish we had them in S Texas. What is a "Trophy" Peacock in S Fla? I know in South America they say double-digit ones aren't uncommon.


----------



## That Skiff Guy (Mar 1, 2017)

Green/Yellow clousers are your best bet on the fly. The fly shop of Miami moved between bird and miller in the industrial part. For me the fishing is either hit or miss per spot, so I usually hit 4 or 5 spots. The more south you go the larger the fish from my experience. Shoot me a PM and I can give some directions.


----------



## Griff0302 (Oct 22, 2016)

I lived in Weston for 4 years and fished all over Dade and Broward for them. Anything over 5 pounds I'd call a trophy. Bright clousers are a great search pattern. If you find them on beds I'd shift to an even heavier clouser or jig style fly with marabou or rabbit. The fish will try to blow you fly away until you get him fired up. They will hit poppers too if you work them fast and erratic. Carlos Hidalgo wrote a book on fishing P-cocks and despite the book being several years old, the same areas and access points in Dade are still good. Lots of good areas covered in Steve Kantner's book too. I just went down from Tampa a few weeks ago. I worked my old stomping grounds in Broward but referred to the books for the days I went further south in Dade. I did pretty good in both areas. I can also give you some detailed directions if you want to hit Broward - PM if interested. Pretty much every residential lake/pond and every canal has them. Focus on culvert pipes and rocks. No need to wake up earlier, the hotter the better.


----------

